# Blood in poo



## Alfie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi 

Our 9 week old puppy has been great going to the loo, just noticed in his last stool which was pretty runnyish that there was a sign of blood, not a lot but noticeable , i think my friend who also has a cockapoo said that their pup had this but when he first left the litter ...Alfie has been with us 2 weeks now ... 

Should we be worried ?????is this normal ???

Thanks All


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

starve him for a day, then give hime a little chicken or white fish and rice. if it continues i would talk to your vet.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea, I heard boiled chicken and plain white rice was good


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

A little runny isn't call for starving for such a young dog, just lower his intake. If it goes to liquid consistency then I might do it. 

For a upset stomach you can give also give a pepto bismol pill and some cottage cheese. I prefer these two over chicken/rice because it's easier to make lol. 'Lo loves it and it works great for us.


----------

